# Visiting Spain/Schengen longer than 90 days?



## zephcat (Jul 31, 2016)

I lived in Greece from 1994 to 1996, and I remember that every 90 days we'd leave the country for a day, OR we'd just go to the local police and have them 'reinstate' us as visitors (I'm not really sure how that worked!). 

Considering living abroad again, in Spain or Italy for a year, and just became aware of the more enforced (?) 90-day Schengen visa. Do i really have to leave the country for 90 days? And not only the country, but the whole Schengen area?? 

I'll most likely be teaching online; I've heard about freelance-visas, etc. Any help/clarification appreciated when it comes to this Schengen visa...!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zephcat said:


> I lived in Greece from 1994 to 1996, and I remember that every 90 days we'd leave the country for a day, OR we'd just go to the local police and have them 'reinstate' us as visitors (I'm not really sure how that worked!).
> 
> Considering living abroad again, in Spain or Italy for a year, and just became aware of the more enforced (?) 90-day Schengen visa.* Do i really have to leave the country for 90 days? And not only the country, but the whole Schengen area??*
> 
> I'll most likely be teaching online; I've heard about freelance-visas, etc. Any help/clarification appreciated when it comes to this Schengen visa...!!


:welcome:

Yes, that's exactly how it works - as a tourist you can only stay in the Schengen area for 90 days in every 180. And of course you can't work at all while here.

Spain doesn't have a 'freelance' visa per se, though recently we've heard of people gaining a 'non-lucrative' visa by proving an income earned from outside Spain


----------



## zephcat (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. When did it become so strict? Or has it always been like this...?


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

We are currently living in Spain on a non-lucrative visa. It was quite an extensive process and it seems like different consulates have different rules about working remotely. We had to submit a letter from my husband's employer stating that he will be receiving his salary to a US bank account while we are abroad.

The process you describe of being able to renew every 90 days or so seems similar to what some Latin American countries have for American citizens, but does not seem to be an option for a long stay in Spain.


----------



## zephcat (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the response! 

Looks like marriage is the obvious next step for me--to that Spaniard who doesn't know it, yet!


----------



## zephcat (Jul 31, 2016)

One more question: If I were to be in Italy for 90 days, and then went to Spain (I know both are Schengen), would Spain care that I'm entering? Or will they only look once I leave? Thanks. I ask because I know some countries (Greece, Italy) are a little more relaxed about overstaying, but I also know I probably shouldn't take the chance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zephcat said:


> One more question: If I were to be in Italy for 90 days, and then went to Spain (I know both are Schengen), would Spain care that I'm entering? Or will they only look once I leave? Thanks. I ask because I know some countries (Greece, Italy) are a little more relaxed about overstaying, but I also know I probably shouldn't take the chance.


Spain would see that you had entered the Schengen area 90 days previously & refuse you entry.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Head to the south of Spain and you could try Gibraltar which isn't Schengen. Not sure if that is viable or if I'm pointing out the obvious but thought I'd mention it just in case you weren't aware.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

st3v3y said:


> Head to the south of Spain and you could try Gibraltar which isn't Schengen. Not sure if that is viable or if I'm pointing out the obvious but thought I'd mention it just in case you weren't aware.


yep - or Britain which isn't a Schengen country 

he'd have to stay there 3 months / 90 days though


----------

